# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Clenbuterol Gel (Australia)

## vBRAH

Potent stuff, the jitters annoy me.

----------


## BokBok

Giddy up!

----------


## dooie

I tried this the other day, tasted and smelt like hair gel!! Took it at 5pm, workout, then footy training, was shaking till 12am fell asleep around 1:30am oh man!

----------


## vBRAH

I wonder how it'd work as a hair gel ... EXPERIMENT TIME?!!? I guess you could say it ... spiked your metabolism  :Cool:

----------


## t-gunz

its legit mate. usually priced to rip u off but its legit

----------


## vBRAH

Yeah but we live on an island, can't hop over to Mehiko  :Frown:

----------


## vBRAH

lmao

----------


## dooie

^^^^^ hahahahaha

----------


## leather daddy

haha i orderd some more of this stuff. Never got to use my first batch  :Frown:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> lmao


lololololol

----------


## Iamdetermined

let me know your results after taking this  :Smilie:

----------


## vBRAH

It works if you've got diet and training in check  :Big Grin:  Personally not a fan of the sides. Some have next to no sides, others the opposite (more prone to anxiety, jittery etc) - nothing like going to work feeling like a crack addict lulz, Albuterol is a good alternative.

----------


## Loges

where you buy this from bro?

----------


## vBRAH

Vet  :Cool:  Good for your horse!

----------


## auslifta

hard to dose, but otherwise good to go. mmm apple  :Smilie:

----------


## vBRAH

> hard to dose, but otherwise good to go. mmm apple


How is it hard to dose ..?

----------


## auslifta

All the air bubbles in the gel and that crappy syringe that get covered in gel, it's a round about amount you get when you should really be accurate, especially early on when you should only be doing around 20ug's a day.

----------


## vBRAH

I just put the tip of the syringe in and draw just under the amount I want, the residue on the sides makes up the remainder - never had air bubbles in my gel though. Def agree at starting at 20 a day though, I made the mistake of starting at 40 .. not fun

----------


## BokBok

> I just put the tip of the syringe in and draw just under the amount I want, the residue on the sides makes up the remainder - never had air bubbles in my gel though. Def agree at starting at 20 a day though, I made the mistake of starting at 40 .. not fun


Man, you think that's bad. My first dose of clen ever I drew up 1ml of a 200mcg/ml solution and had that one morning before work. Normally I'm perfect with my dosages, so not sure what happened here. Half asleep probably.

It hit me so hard my voice was trembling when I spoke  :Smilie: 

Live and learn hey.

----------


## Julz_W

Mind if I ask how it tastes?

----------


## vBRAH

200mcg wouldn't be a fun first dose!

Tastes like tasteless gel with a hint of apple.

----------


## Loges

I want to try some. Seems like the general concensus is its good stuff.

----------


## Julz_W

> I want to try some. Seems like the general concensus is its good stuff.


+1 to this - I've heard plenty of good things. 

Vbrah - you stacking it with anything? And how are the results from when you started - weeks 1-2 as massive as they say?

----------


## vBRAH

It works if you can handle feeling like a crack addict being all jittery etc. I'd start on a very low dose, didn't keep measurements but was a great boost to my workouts  :Smilie:  Didn't stack it with anything at the time though/

----------


## Loges

Better than tabs?

----------


## x.elishaa

Would love to get my hands on some of this if anyone can help?? (: Thanks!!

----------


## jasc

> Would love to get my hands on some of this if anyone can help?? (: Thanks!!


can't ask for sources.. It's against board rules

Ar-r at the top of the page sells liquid clen though

----------


## t-gunz

ive used few clens. whilst this is legit. i think its the weakest clen ive used. 

i use other liquid one and it shits over this one. 

but everyone is different

----------


## GASMO

Hey mate when you say you're taking 20ug's of clen a day, you mean you're actually taking 0.5mL of the actual gel, right?

----------


## icecold212

hey just curious about the clen gel i live in australia i wanted to get some can anyone help me out?

----------


## bmarshall

> hey just curious about the clen gel i live in australia i wanted to get some can anyone help me out?


wow you didnt even read the thread did you? saw the picture and hit reply.

----------


## muscle88

Where can u get it?

----------


## DanB

> Where can u get it?


edit your post you cannot ask for sources here

thanks

----------


## Roidzzz

Do you feel it is actually worth it? Many of my friends say the effect was not worth the sides.

----------


## P.Money

GTG for sho.

----------


## Hutchi

> Man, you think that's bad. My first dose of clen ever I drew up 1ml of a 200mcg/ml solution and had that one morning before work. Normally I'm perfect with my dosages, so not sure what happened here. Half asleep probably.
> 
> It hit me so hard my voice was trembling when I spoke 
> 
> Live and learn hey.


Hey just wondering, I'm on my first day, I have a 40ug/mL (230mL) tub, and I was told for the first 4 days have 1mL twice a day.... then after that if im all good, go up to 2mL.... is this right?

THanks <3

----------


## 000hc000

Hey where can I get this ?? Sydney or central coast of nsw preferably?? Cheers

----------


## austinite

> Hey where can I get this ?? Sydney or central coast of nsw preferably?? Cheers


This is NOT a source board. Read the rules before you post anything else please.

Very old thread, too.

----------


## hsuyaa07

> ive used few clens. whilst this is legit. i think its the weakest clen ive used. 
> 
> i use other liquid one and it shits over this one. 
> 
> but everyone is different


i wanna buy clen gel could you help me

----------


## hsuyaa07

> I tried this the other day, tasted and smelt like hair gel!! Took it at 5pm, workout, then footy training, was shaking till 12am fell asleep around 1:30am oh man!


could anyone let me know where can i buy clen gel in Sydney as it's very hard to get in gel.

----------


## anthony69

> I tried this the other day, tasted and smelt like hair gel!! Took it at 5pm, workout, then footy training, was shaking till 12am fell asleep around 1:30am oh man!


LOL! thats the good stuff !!

----------


## anthony69

> could anyone let me know where can i buy clen gel in Sydney as it's very hard to get in gel.


You would need to find your own contacts, dont think anyone will hand over especially over the internet

----------


## pezcalves

Its not hard to tell things are hard to get here in AUS, over 47000 views this thread has had, lol.
I am surprised the amount of dudes struggling to find shit, aus is flooded right now with it, guys even using it as hair gel above.

----------


## Jaydenn

Recently got this myself, can tell you it works, and works well A+

----------


## jarrahd

I want to know where to get it from I live in perth

----------


## smashingbox

Deleted

----------

